# Deerskin 3 Hole Topper



## DRhopper17 (Dec 10, 2020)

I’m currently in the process of buying an older model deerskin 3 hole topper with closet and storage. I want to make sure this won’t be too big for my 1/2 ton? It won’t be in a half ton long.


----------

